# How Do You Clean Your Bubble Machines?



## AxlD1234 (May 24, 2017)

So we have about 13 Bubble King's that are currently in operation. How do you guys go about cleaning them? Straight water was not getting the job done (although it made a party in the sink)


----------



## techieman33 (May 24, 2017)

I would start with white vinegar *or *a mix of baking soda and water. They're both mild enough that they shouldn't hurt anything. If the first one doesn't work make sure you wash it all off with water before trying the other one, you don't want to turn the bubble machine into a volcano.


----------



## porkchop (May 25, 2017)

From my experience when cleaning up soapy messed from bubbles and snow water and elbow grease are the best combo. Don't use simple green.


----------



## Van (May 25, 2017)

Water and Vinegar. Lots and Lots, and LOTS of water.


----------



## Dionysus (May 26, 2017)

Yes I second (or third) water and vinegar. LOTS OF WATER. The truth is and most people don't really think of it, what is bubble fluid? What is Soap?
The active ingredient in dish soap is the same thing in bubble solution (at least the same kind of chemical), it's called a SUFRACTANT.

What is a Surfactant? 
Surfactants are compounds that lower the surface tension between two liquids or between a liquid and a solid. Surfactants may act as detergents, wetting agents, emulsifiers, foaming agents, and dispersants.

The ones used in bubble solution and dish soap (think you can do a sink of dishes with a few drops of a good soap) work down to EXTREMELY BLOODY small amounts.
I've been to people's houses where I put water in a clean glass out of the cupboard and it's now full of soapwater. Think they rinsed the glass (albeit roughly) and there was still enough soap coating the glass to make soap water. This is why when you are making beer or wine (or getting growlers from a craft beer place like I do) you NEVER EVER use soap to clean them... NEVER. NEVER EVER! They will use Sterisan instead. Because you would have to rinse out the container about 50 times with distilled water and some sort of solvent in order to get rid of the traces of surfactant left which will do awful things to your beer.

Since so much surfactant is run though the bubble machine, you need a LOT of water to rinse it away.


From the Chauvet bubble machine manual:

> After every 40 hours of continuous operation or when the machine will be idle for a long
> time it is recommended to rinse the bubble wands and fluid tank with warm water to
> prevent a build-up of residue which could reduce performance



In reality if you keep them rinsed, plain distilled water should be all you need to use.


----------

